# Available Coding jobs



## mcsluyter (May 6, 2016)

CodersDirect.com provides free job boards to employers searching for certified coders. Coders can search these boards and contact employers directly. Below are some recent job postings. To view them in detail go to CodersDirect.com and select "Jobs" in the upper right corner. 

5797 CPC CCS, RHIT, RHIA Out-Patient, ER 2 - 5 years MA Remote Job Description 
5528 CPC  Out-Patient, Evaluation and Management, Physician 2 - 5 years ID On Site, Part Time Job Description 
5476 CPC, CPMA CCS, RHIT  5+ years NY On Site, Full Time, Contract Job Description 
5473  CPC 2 - 5 years TN Part Time Job Description 
5449 CPC-A, CPC, CPC-P  Physician 2 - 5 years AZ On Site, Full Time Job Description 
5395 CPC-A, CPC, CRC  Out-Patient, Ambulatory Surgery, Radiology, Evaluation and Management < 2 years NY On Site, Full Time Job Description 
5173 CPC  Ambulatory Surgery, Gastroenterolgy 2 - 5 years, 5+ years GA On Site, Full Time 

You do not have to be registered to view jobs but if you are thinking about a job change please consider posting your profile on our site. It's free.

Please contact me if you have any questions please contact me.

Rich Simon
Director of Operations
Rsimon@CodersDirect.com
https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-simon-23927922


----------



## Norolyn7 (May 7, 2016)

*Entry Level positions*

Hello, I'm Norolyn and I received my CPC-A in March. I've had front office experience in the Dental setting (4 yrs). Some claims preparation, prior authorizations and collections. I am having a very difficult time getting a job. I will gladly take a lower grade job just to get some real world experience as a coder. I've worked as a Registered Dental Assistant full time with managerial responsibilities since 1992.  Can you offer any assistance or recommendations??? I would certainly appreciate it. I'm in the Little Rock, Arkansas area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcsluyter (May 7, 2016)

*Cpc-a*

Norolyn:

We all understand the difficulty facing CPC-As in finding employment. I can tell you that at CodersDirect.com all CPC-As have their contact information in the viewable narrative. We have several hundred employers that review our site for coders on a routine basis. We actively encourage employers to consider CPC-As. We have also opened free employer job boards so that many smaller employers that don't have the money to advertise for coders will now do so. I believe these smaller facilities would be the most open to considering CPC-As.

So please check our job boards and register as a coder, both can be done through our homepage at CodersDirect.com We cannot make promises but we are committed to the success of all coders and we are getting the word out through our contacts.

Please contact me if you have any questions or if anyone has suggestions on how we can help out CPC-As.


Rich Simon
Director of Operations
Rsimon@CodersDirect.com


----------

